# 2018 Hoosier Antique & Classic Winter Swap Meet - Lebanon, IN



## willardm (Nov 22, 2017)

The flyer for our 2018 Hoosier Antique & Classic Winter Swap Meet is attached.

Saturday, January 27th, 2018
Boone County Fairgrounds
1300 E  100 S
Lebanon, IN 46052


----------



## partsguy (Nov 22, 2017)

@willardm I am thinking of setting up a booth. Do we pay in advance or pay at the gate? Also, are tables provided or do we bring our own? I see tables are $5.00, so I take it that total is $27 for one table / booth?

How early on Saturday should I get there? I have not set up as a vendor at a show in nearly 10 years.


----------



## willardm (Nov 23, 2017)

partsguy said:


> @willardm I am thinking of setting up a booth. Do we pay in advance or pay at the gate? Also, are tables provided or do we bring our own? I see tables are $5.00, so I take it that total is $27 for one table / booth?
> 
> How early on Saturday should I get there? I have not set up as a vendor at a show in nearly 10 years.




Booth spaces are most often sold out before the swap so it is best to pay in advance to reserve your space.  The booth would be $27 with a table.  You can begin setting up at 7:30 a.m. Eastern time.  You will check in at the registration booth where you will be directed to your booth location and the best door to use bringing in your items.  You can either call the number on the flyer or email Tammy to reserve a booth.  Hope to see you there!


----------



## partsguy (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank you, Willard! I have much to do now!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Dec 6, 2017)

@Onewheelsqueel


----------



## Onewheelsqueel (Dec 6, 2017)

partsguy said:


> @Onewheelsqueel



May have to try making it out if I still have stuff to sell by then.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## pkh1974 (Dec 28, 2017)

I will be there.  I have some bmx and road bikes.  A mixture of parts too.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 28, 2017)

Mark and Dan from St. Louis with be there with lots of stuff!


----------



## mongeese (Jan 2, 2018)

Delivery available for this bike to the swap. Can be seen in the for sale section.


----------



## Krateness (Jan 3, 2018)

I’ll be there. Looking for one of these Schwinn sign panels if anyone has one and can also bring this Disc Apple if anyone is looking to trade. Preferably want a kool Orange Disc Orange Krate if possible.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jan 4, 2018)

Got a spot myself. Scheduled to work that day but I feel a sick day coming on..
no clue what I'm bringing.


----------



## willardm (Jan 15, 2018)

Sounds like the swap spaces are sold out as of the weekend.  Hopefully the weather will be good and some overflow business can be conducted in the parking lot.  Temps are supposed to be in the 40's middle of next week so we may get lucky for the weekend.  Should be a good show/swap.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 19, 2018)

Sent my money in a while back. All ready to sell!


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jan 21, 2018)

Will add pics today as I load the truck. Taking advantage of the warmer air today!

Have just 3 and a few parts,      
1957 Schwinn Corvette Womens 26" sharp..
1980-81 Chrome Voyaguer sharp
Haven't decided on my tank bike. 53 Schwinn Hornet, springer, locking forks with patina. Won't be a giveaway price.
will see whats in the way..


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 23, 2018)

coming up Saturday


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2018)

We will need to see some pics! V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 23, 2018)

Shawn, I'll take a selfie of me, with vendors in the background, ha! Got my spot, vending with Joel. I'll have some goodies! Might rain but they're not calling for snow!! See you folks Saturday!


----------



## JOEL (Jan 25, 2018)

Heading out in the morning with a good load. The weather is going to be great. I'll bet it is a sellout.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 25, 2018)

Our guys are heading up Friday morning, and it’s a huge plus weather is going to cooperate. Best of luck to everybody going!


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jan 25, 2018)

All packed myself. Question....Do they supply a table or should I bring one??
In the past I just took bikes but this year a handful of parts..


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 25, 2018)

jimsbeercans said:


> All packed myself. Question....Do they supply a table or should I bring one??
> In the past I just took bikes but this year a handful of parts.



Did you pay for one when you sent in your reservation? Club members get a free one with their space..Tammy said they will have some tables available first come first serve till they run out.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jan 25, 2018)

No I didn't add anything extra..At that point I was taking bikes only so it wasn't needed. Since, I do.

So..I'm going to pack a table just to make sure I have one. Thanks for the advice and see you there..


----------



## partsguy (Jan 25, 2018)

I have been pretty darn busy making extra Radiobike parts. I think the antenna housings themselves will be the most popular. I will have about 20 housings, and enough caps. I will also have 10 brackets. Also in stock, over 70 tank labels.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm loading up the truck with some smalls, if anybody has any TOC gear they want to sell, I'm comin' with cash! Reach out to me and maybe we can make some pre-dealin.


----------



## JimRoy (Jan 26, 2018)

How about this Jesse?


----------



## John Gailey (Jan 26, 2018)

I'll be there.

I am moving soon and looking to sell my prewar bike stuff.   Not much but it's coming (Photos).  Also some tires and fenders.  I also have three bicycles posted on Columbus CL. 
Use search word Dublin.  Complete bikes will not attend unless we make a deal prior.  VERY limited with car space.  If we cut a deal, maybe my wife will let me use her car.
I will be wearing a Clemson hoodie.
Since all tables are sold, most of my stuff will remain in car.  If interested, find me.

Look forward to attending,
John
412-860-8660


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 26, 2018)

I’m here, can’t sleep, almost 1am, walked to Arby’s in my PJs and a hoodie, I love swaps! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jan 27, 2018)

Excellent swap meet! Sold a bunch and bought a few things I'll definitely be back!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 27, 2018)

Got to be more pics than that!


----------



## John Gailey (Jan 27, 2018)

Met some new people today and traded to get a couple things I needed.  Also reacquainted with some old friends.
Thanks Nathen and Bruce.  See Tim next month.  Worth the trip.
Cheers


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 27, 2018)

More pics


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 27, 2018)

Indy


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 27, 2018)

And more


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 27, 2018)

More


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 27, 2018)

Flat Tire said:


> More pics
> 
> View attachment 744500
> 
> ...



Thanks Don! V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 27, 2018)

And


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 27, 2018)

Big crowd!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 27, 2018)

Big crowd!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 27, 2018)

And for the climax! Our waitress at Steak & Shake!!!


----------



## Maskadeo (Jan 27, 2018)

She’s a hottie! Fell asleep trying to put her fist in her mouth.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 27, 2018)

Flat Tire said:


> More pics
> 
> View attachment 744500
> 
> ...



Thats Ed’s Shelby!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 27, 2018)

Will put this one on the list to hit next year , thanks for pics


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jan 28, 2018)

Had a great time. Sold a few and made a few more bike friends. Here is a original Lemon Peeler Krate. Everyone stopped a looked at it.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 28, 2018)

Flat Tire said:


> And for the climax! Our waitress at Steak & Shake!!!
> 
> View attachment 744525



Is that Alice Cooper?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jan 28, 2018)

partsguy said:


> Is that Alice Cooper?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




I'm pretty sure that's a Ramone, Punk Rock has fallen out of favor but you still have to pay the bills! Down in my corner of the swap BMX, Muscle Bikes and vintage skateboard parts were trending!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willardm (Feb 1, 2018)

A few swap pics


----------



## willardm (Feb 1, 2018)

Some show pics


----------



## willardm (Feb 1, 2018)

Show Award pics - (order - Best Accessorized, Best Custom/Rat, Best Middleweight, Best Muscle, Best Post War, Best Pre 1900, Best Pre War, Best Pre War, Best Restored, Best Youth Entry, 2nd Place Middleweight, 2nd Place Muscle, 2nd Place Youth Entry)


----------

